# MK4 JETTA rear piston tool question.



## Masso (Sep 28, 2007)

I am doing a complete brake upgrade and I know that for the rear caliper you have to screw in the piston back into position. I bought these tools from the auto store although I dont know if they would work for the rear caliper. Take a look:










The cube on the left just needs a 3/8" ratchet drive.

What do you all think, go or no go?


----------



## dustingb (Feb 24, 2012)

That tool should work. As you twist your gonna have to push at the same time with a good amount of effort but it should get the job done.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

the cube works... takes a lot of effort to get the brake fluid moving (which is the primary resistance.

a universal brake caliper kit works easier, and you can get them cheaper from places like Harbor Freight


----------



## Masso (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks for the awesome replies, I think I will go back and rent the set that actually screws and pushes the piston in, I can already see myself struggling trying to get that piston in :laugh: 

Ill keep you guys posted, I bought the ECS OEM Geomet brake upgrade with Hawk HPS Pads, I should be working to get it done next Monday, April 1. Ill post up some pictures when I get done!


----------



## Masso (Sep 28, 2007)

Pictures as promised! The brakes are awesome and worth it! 

REMINDER, NO COPYING! PICTURES ARE FOR ME TO USE AND FOR YOU ALL TO LOOK :beer:


*Front Passenger Side*










*Rear Driver Side*


----------

